# pig regs question



## Galwegan (Apr 6, 2015)

hi, 
where can i find the pig hunting rules, something concise that i can understand clearly ? i live in midland, and want to be able to hunt hogs close to home


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Pg. 63 in the reg book


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Galwegan said:


> hi,
> where can i find the pig hunting rules, something concise that i can understand clearly ? i live in midland, and want to be able to hunt hogs close to home


I bet that you would have better chance at seeing a bear in Midland Co. I suppose you could get lucky like that CO in the UP who was able to get a miniature pot-bellied pig at the end of the owners driveway. If they stray of the owners property, they are fair game.

L & O


----------



## Galwegan (Apr 6, 2015)

i have read and been told that midland county ( the kawkawlin watershed area of midland and gladwin counties ) has a very large population of hogs, maybe the highest in the state. 

is that not true ? 

as for the regs, page 63 is the only source ? meaning if'n i follow them rules, im good when out hunting ?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Galwegan said:


> i have read and been told that midland county ( the kawkawlin watershed area of midland and gladwin counties ) has a very large population of hogs, maybe the highest in the state.
> 
> is that not true ?
> 
> ......


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FS_sightings_kill_8_05_13_only_430247_7.pdf

Could be right about Midland Co.. I think you missed the 2 big years, 2011-12. Only 3 killed or found dead in '13. No idea why 2014 totals could not have been added by now. Not many kills state-wide in 2013. Most were 4H projects that got loose. Not the Russian boars like you might be hoping for. Who knows, maybe there is a Russian left out there.
Midland is about 525 sq. miles. Best of luck. If you see any or any signs of any, we would be interested to hear about that. Maybe someone reading this post can post a trail cam photo of one. I bet those things would enjoy deer bait and should end up on camera if there are many around. 

L & O


----------



## Fredieland (Oct 24, 2013)

Days before the collared pig was shot.


----------



## JourneyGirl (May 29, 2010)

www.michigan.gov/feralswine for info/regs


----------



## Galwegan (Apr 6, 2015)

thanks. well i think i have the info i was looking for. the rules seem clear. 
although im starting to think, 1 there are not as many pigs out there as some people would have you think. and 2 the pigs can be brought under control more easily that was first suggested.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

The DNR could not make it any clearer and any easier. However, you and others should adjust your mindset from "hunting" to "exterminating". This should be no different than any other invasive species. Find them take them out.


----------



## Galwegan (Apr 6, 2015)

journeygirl provided a link that was just the kind of info i was looking for. it was well appreciated. if you want to know my mindset on the subject... im not all convinced that there are enough pigs out there to be hunted or exterminated. i do agree that the pigs can be invasive though. 
then again , with the DNR's jacked up rules, the deer herd is nearly non existent in some locations, having hogs to hunt would be nice.
and your right, the rules on taking pigs is damn straight forward. but i wanted to read it and understand it for myself before i go out and do any real hog huntin.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

What doesn't show in that link is that the vast majority of hog "kills" have historically come from a 4 sq mile area of private land just a couple miles NE of the Midland City Limits. One of the property owners who recieved one of the first traps has documented with the State close to 40 hog captures/kills as of last fall. Many folks seem to believe all the hogs are being killed up in the Flooding which is not true at all, though some of the very earliest(2007) kills(2) did come from right behind the Mills Twp Social Center.


----------



## Galwegan (Apr 6, 2015)

seldom,
i believe that to be true. i hear people talking about a certain farm owner who has many hogs and wont let non family or friends hunt them. no state land close enough for the hogs to wander onto, why would they ? when the farmer is / has been feeding them so well. larkin township seems to be where the action is, but its all on private lands.
hogs have been see ( by word of mouth) running down dingman drain again in larkin.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

basic rules... you need a small game base licence.
no trespassing as any other time. obey no shooting zones. some state land is posted much of the year due to other recreational use.
otherwise,, feral hog can be shot anytime you locate them. just make sure its not an escaped pet or farm animal that can be retreived by the owner.


----------

